# Opening SVP files. How to???



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I have a plugin downloaded that prompts the OPEN WITH dialog box.... Its an SVP file..... which program is used to open this type of file?

Thanks in advance.

DAVID


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I have gotten svp to mean sound velocity Profile, which is opened by MBVelocitytool found at http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/MB-System/html5/mbvelocitytool.html

It might also be a precursor to xml. http://www.wiscosurvey.com/webhelp/survey27.htm

It could also be Sky View Preferences per http://www.bisque.com/thesky/brian/download.htm

An addin for Sonique Music player, which changes the face of the Sonique player, stands for Sonique Visual Plugin. http://www.cascadence.com/sonique/

digital vieo player software http://www.future-software.co.uk/Products/svp/svp99.pdf

Basically, I found loads of different possibilities, but when I searched http://extsearch.com/, my first stop to find out what and extension is, I found nothing, so I went into their forum, and searched their. I found a post and reply that said


> : What type of extension is "svp"?
> : Thanks, Lynn
> 
> Brief Video Plugin File
> Swiftview Command File


ttp://kresch.com/bb/exts/bbs.cgi?read=7629


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Try this one also.
http://filext.com/s.htm


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

good one!

thanx mtbird!


----------

